# CC White on White ?



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Bath day, or so I hope today. So last week I used White on White Shampoo, Conditioner and Ice on Ice Spray. No Final Rinse since Timmy was complaining about the new steps anyway. The directions said to leave the shampoo on for 10 minutes, huh? I left it on as long as I could, less than 5 minutes. How am I gonna leave shampoo on a 20 week puppy who doesn't like baths to begin with? Those of you who do leave it on, do you let them walk around? Here is my plan, his dirtiest parts are his feet and muzzle so what if I start with doing those areas first, leaving it on and letting him run around and complain for as long as I can take it, then taking him to the sink to do the rest of him and leave that on for as long as I can hold a squirming puppy? I got the White on White sample pack. It said that I don't need to condition him every wash so then I'll move from rinsing shampoo to the Final Rinse product and then Ice on Ice Spray. At this point I should be thoroughly soaked even with my trash bag attire. I will try to get some pictures of Timmy afterwards, sorry no pictures of me in my trash bag!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes you can try doing that. You might also want to consider that whitening shampoo is quite a bit harsher than most others, even if it says it has conditioning agents in it. Puppies coats and skin is sensitive so you don't want to overdo it. I found that even with a supposed good whitening shampoo, the type of surface he walks around in is going to have more of an effect than the shampoo you use. In my apartment the hardwood floors are quite old and most of the planks have spacing in between, no matter how clean I try keeping my floors the dust from the cracks have stained my dog's feet even with using whitening shampoo every week.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Also you want to keep puppy's baths as quick and no-fuss as possible so they learn that they get the bath, and then they're done and get a treat.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Believe it or not, I mix my White on White shampoo with water almost to a 50/50 mix in an old shampoo bottle and put it on my dog that way. I do not leave it on any length of time and he still turns out really clean and really white.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I also use a whitening shampoo (bio-groom) and I actually just wash and rinse twice and ALWAYS use a very good deep conditioning conditioner because the whitening shampoo can really dry out thier hair!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

With BioGroom Super White, I start by just wetting Kodi's feet, belly, chest and tail, the parts that get the dirtiest. Then I squeeze out most of the water and apply the Super White full strength just to these areas. Next I set the timer for 5 minutes, and he stands in the sink. Often, I'll share a piece of fruit with him, just to keep him busy, but because his body isn't wet and cold, he doesn't really mind. When the 5 minutes are up, I wet the rest of him down, apply shampoo everywhere else, then rinse, condition and rinse again.

I bought some CC White on White just to see if it were any better. I DID leave it on for 10 minutes, by wrapping him in towels and holding him in my lap for the 10 minutes. That, of course, meant I had twice as many towels to wash and dry after. He definitely looked nice after the White on White, but I don't really think he looked better than when I've washed him with BioGroom. I think the next time I use the White on White, I'll just use it the way I do the BioGroom.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Five minutes seems to work fine. I think I'll use it every other wash from now on. The fluffiness only lasts for a day, but in general, I'm happy with those products.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, if you have a dog with only some white around the edges, every other week is probably fine with a whitening shampoo. With Kodi, I really need to stay on top of it every week, or he gets pretty dingy, and we have to do a lot more "recovery" work. 

I haven't worked with the CC White on White enough to know, but I know for sure that BioGroom SuperWhite is mild enough to be used weekly. Except for the occasional trial of a different shampoo, Kodi had been bathed weekly with SuperWhite since I first brought him home, and he is now almost 3. His coat continues to be soft, silky and healthy.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, Cass is white on all the lower sides and on her head and nose, and getting lighter every week. Glad to know of another good product to try. I can see that her coat is delicate, and I don't want to dry it out either. Kodi is a fabulous looking dog!

After her last bath...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

nlb said:


> Well, Cass is white on all the lower sides and on her head and nose, and getting lighter every week. Glad to know of another good product to try. I can see that her coat is delicate, and I don't want to dry it out either. Kodi is a fabulous looking dog!
> 
> After her last bath...


There may be whitening products that dry out the coat, but Supe White doesn't, for sure, and I'd be surprised if a CC shampoo did either. Whatever shampoo you use, you need to follow it up with a good conditioner. But with that in mind, ther is no reason that a good whitening shampoo should dry the coat.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I've never seen another hav quite like Cassie! Does she have naturally short hair?? She is adorable! my hav jumped when she heard Cassie bark in the video! LOL


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> I've never seen another hav quite like Cassie! Does she have naturally short hair?? She is adorable! my hav jumped when she heard Cassie bark in the video! LOL


I really have no idea how long it's supposed to be at 5months? When I give he a bath and blow dry, when I'm finished all that is left in the brush is barely a pinch of hair. The hair on her feet is coming back, but she had her back thighs do the same thing where the over coat just kinda disappeared and now is filling in with under/new coat. You can't see it in this pic. Her nose hair is still shorter, but is a bit more fluffy now. I try to only trim just between the eyes and above the brow. I think she about 5 lbs now. 
I think she is so lovable, I can hardly stand it! lol


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

you said the hair on her feet is 'coming back'? where did it go!??


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

LOL... I wish I knew! When I got her, she had very fluffy normal feet. I mentioned before that I wondered if her chewing on rawhide sticks made her foot hair rub off, and the end of her nose. She still chews them and the hair is growing back. Her tail I never even touch and it has hair, but is still very short and not fluffy. I thought I was brushing too much, but it's only once or twice a day. Her ears(the hair on the tips) don't seem to be growing longer. Anyway, the new hair growth coming in seems like whats on her head, silky soft. I didn't know these dogs were so mysterious! Ha!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I really don't think you need to brush her twice a day at 5 months old. While it's good to get them used to being brushed, combed and handled, at 5 months every 4 days or so should be sufficient. It's when they go through the blowing coat stage that once or twice a day is necessary. (Just my opinion. )


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll try not to, but I do like the bushed look.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mamacjt said:


> I really don't think you need to brush her twice a day at 5 months old. While it's good to get them used to being brushed, combed and handled, at 5 months every 4 days or so should be sufficient. It's when they go through the blowing coat stage that once or twice a day is necessary. (Just my opinion. )


Sorry, but I disagree with this one. While you don't have to do a LOT of daily grooming, and you certainly don;t needs to be brushing hair out, I think that a quick daily brush/comb session when they are little makes it MUCH easier when longer sessions start to become more necessary as their coat grows and then when they blow coat.

Every 4 days might be fine if you are planning on keeping the dog in a puppy cut, but you are probably going to need to groom more often then that is you want to get through blowing coat (and remain sane:biggrin1 with a long coated dog.


----------

